# 2013 - Atlanta Spring Meet - Part 2



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Several of us had such a good time at the first meet 2013 Atlanta Meet - 16 March, that we have decided to do a follow up mini-meet. Actually, several of us apparently did too much gabbing and didn't demo each other's cars that we still want the chance. 

I'm coming down for a concert that weekend, so I thought it was a good opportunity to hear a few cars while I was in Hotlanta. A couple guys couldn't make the first one, and a few guys have made changes / improvements since the last one that they wanted to show off. So...now that the justification has been established, on to the details. 

*When:* Saturday, 27 April 2013
*Start:* about 09:30 until around 4:00 at latest 
*Where:* Cumberland Mall parking lot - Northeast corner parking lot of Sears Auto Center "1000 Cumberland Mall, Atlanta, GA" This is near Marietta - north of the city (I couldn't remember how to attach the Google map, so someone help me out). 

This is rain or shine - hopefully the April showers will take a break that day. Make sure you bring your favorite discs to demo. There are lots of places very close by to eat lunch. 

1. Jason - (bertholomey) - Subaru BRZ


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Location: Atlanta Meet - Google Maps


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Boo, can't make it unless you have this at Sound Sensations in Marietta (which I'd bet they'd be excited about).


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

I am in.




sirbOOm said:


> Boo, can't make it unless you have this at Sound Sensations in Marietta (which I'd bet they'd be excited about).


That's just 10 minutes up the road, ain't it?


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

sirbOOm said:


> Boo, can't make it unless you have this at Sound Sensations in Marietta (which I'd bet they'd be excited about).


Us filling up their tiny parking lot all Saturday? Nah.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Count me in!

1. Jason - (bertholomey) - Subaru BRZ 
2. Ghion - (Ghionw)
3. Eric - (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Their parking lot is f'ing tiny as hell up front - I keep thinking they need to do something about that. But I wouldn't have recommended having it there anyway. To loud, too many people walking by. Instead, they have a ton of space in the back down the hill - can't imagine it being a problem and nobody would be bothered plus I'm thinking I could get the owner to let me put a couple extension cords out there and demo his SQ build from the Pioneer build-off back when. I think it's won quite a few awards.

There's a Krispy Kreme right next door, too. That'll replace the heavenly Ally cookies that I could live on.

They have a nice demo board with Hertz Mille's running off of Hertz or Audison amps, if you want to hear those, too. Expensive!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

ghionw said:


> That's just 10 minutes up the road, ain't it?


Probably.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Not gonna make me cry if you guys don't want to have it there... haha. Just offering up the space (selfishly so I can step away maybe and do some demos!). Plus I was talking to the owner about somehow sponsoring the ATL meet in some way in the future - keeping it not about selling stuff - and he seems interested.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> Not gonna make me cry if you guys don't want to have it there... haha. Just offering up the space (selfishly so I can step away maybe and do some demos!). Plus I was talking to the owner about somehow sponsoring the ATL meet in some way in the future - keeping it not about selling stuff - and he seems interested.


If we have it there, the first dozen KrispyKreme donuts will be on me.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry guys - we are going to keep to the Cumberland Mall parking lot. Still close enough Ghion for you to drop by and get donuts for the crew, and we can chip in.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

there's a competition in Florence that Sunday but I *might* be able to make the ATL GTG. I'd have to come up that morning, though and head home that night.


1. Jason - (bertholomey) - Subaru BRZ 
2. Ghion - (Ghionw)
3. Eric - (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
4. Erin - (bikinpunk) - 06 Civic Sedan - (going to try)


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1. Jason - (bertholomey) - Subaru BRZ 
2. Ghion - (Ghionw)
3. Eric - (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
4. Erin - (bikinpunk) - 06 Civic Sedan - (going to try)
5. Howard - (chefhow) - 07 Dodge Charger RT, going to be in Chattanoog with Noah so we will come down.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Okie dokie - have fun.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Sorry guys - we are going to keep to the Cumberland Mall parking lot. Still close enough Ghion for you to drop by and get donuts for the crew, and we can chip in.


I will grab a dozen on my way there then. The mall is actually a shorter drive for me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't realize that Steve's show is on Saturday as well. So, I doubt I'll be able to make this as much as I really and truly want to. I gotta get as many points as I can now before summer sets in; no one wants to fry in a car all day long in the summer heat. I'm not taking my name off the list just yet, though. :/

The good news is I should be moved in to the new house by July and I am going to talk to my wife about having a GTG at my place this fall. I'm only 3 hours from ATL so you dudes wouldn't have a long drive. And hopefully, Jason, you can can make it as well.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Steve's show?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve Cook is hosting a MECA show at his shop that same day.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be there for sure Erin! (that is.......I'll be at your house when you do a Fall meet )


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I'm in only if Ally is bringing cookies.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Let me check my work schedule


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Stop by the shop!! #yeahright


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I had also planned on coming to this, but like Erin said, there's a MECA show in AL that day as well that we already had on the schedule


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

I can make this!

1. Jason - (bertholomey) - Subaru BRZ 
2. Ghion - (Ghionw)
3. Eric - (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
4. Erin - (bikinpunk) - 06 Civic Sedan - (going to try)
5. Howard - (chefhow) - 07 Dodge Charger RT, going to be in Chattanoog with Noah so we will come down.
6. Tim - (EditTim) - e39 540i


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Howard - It would be fantastic to see you and Noah again. Your experienced ear will be a great asset to have as guys are trying to get their systems dialed in. 

Tim - this is great news - I didn't get to hear the bimmer the last time.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Fixed. I felt left out..


EditTim said:


> I can make this!
> 
> 1. Jason - (bertholomey) - Subaru BRZ
> 2. Ghion - (Ghionw) - _10 Subaru Legacy_
> ...


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> ...Tim - this is great news - I didn't get to hear the bimmer the last time.


Ha! Don't get your hopes up, Jason... My "system" is still pretty sucky, although I may have the AE's up and running. They weren't hooked up last time.

I didn't hear your car last time either, so yay... 

I didn't hear Eric's car either. I mean, everyone HEARD Eric's car, but did anyone _hear_ Eric's car? :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Let me check my work schedule


What did your work schedule look like when you checked it?


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

ghionw said:


> I will grab a dozen on my way there then. The mall is actually a shorter drive for me.


Mmmmmmm, Krispy Kreme... :wideeyed:


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

EditTim said:


> I didn't hear Eric's car either. I mean, everyone HEARD Eric's car, but did anyone _hear_ Eric's car? :laugh:


LOL... well there was nothing to hear stereo-wise, Head unit wasn't and still isn't powered. I'm working in that direction though... not sure I'll make it by Saturday but I'm trying.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

1. Jason - (bertholomey) - Subaru BRZ 
2. Ghion - (Ghionw)
3. Eric - (EeeDeeEye) - 69 Camaro
4. Howard - (chefhow) - 07 Dodge Charger RT, going to be in Chattanoog with Noah so we will come down.
5. Tim - (EditTim) - e39 540i
6. Chuck - (myhikingboots) - '09 Dodge Ram Quad Cab

I also have tickets to the symphony and will be attending with my significant other. My setup hasn't changed since the fall meet last year except I have a much better tune. I still haven't installed the ID XS-69s or wrapped my dash pods in vinyl or installed another amp that I picked up on the forum. One day though.:blush:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to sit this one out


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I'm going to have to sit this one out


I'm really bummed to hear that Al. I'm going to have a couple changes to mine ride that you will have to hear the next time.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I'm really bummed to hear that Al. I'm going to have a couple changes to mine ride that you will have to hear the next time.


You raising the car up 6"?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

No love for NC?

Atlanta gets 2 meets within what 4 weeks?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> You raising the car up 6"?


According to many, it already has a lift kit on it......oh, you mean inside the car? No, the last time I had the seat all the way down, and all the way back.....helped a little bit didn't it......




Notloudenuf said:


> No love for NC?
> 
> Atlanta gets 2 meets within what 4 weeks?


Atlanta is where all the action is.......I had a great time at the headphone meet today in Winston Salem!


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

myhikingboots said:


> I also have tickets to the symphony and will be attending with my significant other. My setup hasn't changed since the fall meet last year except I have a much better tune.


Very cool! 7 day bump


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

In. I'll have my son with me so I won't be able to stay all day...but I would like to see everyone.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Atlanta gets 2 meets but not a single sanctioned sq competition.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> In. I'll have my son with me so I won't be able to stay all day...but I would like to see everyone.


That is fantastic Robb. Looking forward to meeting your son and hearing / seeing your updates.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Meca show on the 27th will keep me away.

Robb.. I need to hear how your car is coming along one day.

Chuck


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> Meca show on the 27th will keep me away.
> 
> Robb.. I need to hear how your car is coming along one day.
> 
> Chuck


For sure. I need to hear yours too. Around this week?


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

rsutton1223 said:


> In. I'll have my son with me so I won't be able to stay all day...but I would like to see everyone.


I didn't get a chance to hear your car last time. Interested in hearing those slim 13's you teased us with.

Team Subaru


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> For sure. I need to hear yours too. Around this week?


On site....off site...on site...off site. I'm bouncing between 4 projects. Hit me up and we can set a time/date.

Chuck


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, looks like I'm out... had a shoot come up.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

EditTim said:


> Well, looks like I'm out... had a shoot come up.


Bummer Tim...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Yuk! Well, we will tell you about all the fun we had. I really wanted to get a listen - hopefully another time.


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not thrilled about having to bow out at all, although this will give me the opportunity to do more shooting, and less editing, yay. Hmmm, "ShootTim" nah, I'll stick with EditTim... :laugh:

Still need to hear you system Jason, I guess we'll have to wait until fall, maybe when Erin has a gtg. My system _should_ be done by then.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

It's supposed to rain tomorrow. Hopefully we can get a few hours in before the rain starts.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I know.....it has been incredible weather all week here (and there too I think), and then it is going to do the April showers stuff all next week. I'm making a disc for those who brave the elements.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

How early is everyone planning on being there. I was shooting to be there at around 9:30 - 9:45..


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is when I will be there.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I guess I'm going to have to see what the weather looks like in the morning... don't really want to take the Camaro out in the rain. Call me silly.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well I made it finally. I hate 285 @ 5:00!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Well I made it finally. I hate 285 @ 5:00!


Welcome back into town. I heard you have already done a demo today.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

He was very generous with his feedback


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

So since the AL show for tomorrow was cancelled, I think we might make it out for a bit to this one. I have a ton of stuff due Monday so it won't be for long, but we should be able to make it for a little while.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Will be there shortly after 9. Looking forward to seeing everyone who makes it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

strakele said:


> So since the AL show for tomorrow was cancelled, I think we might make it out for a bit to this one. I have a ton of stuff due Monday so it won't be for long, but we should be able to make it for a little while.


I was actually thinking the same but when I checked the forecast, combined with the fact that I wouldn't be able to get there until nearly noon, I realized it wouldn't make much sense. Stupid rain. 


I hope you guys have a good time and hopefully I can make another one soon.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

strakele said:


> So since the AL show for tomorrow was cancelled, I think we might make it out for a bit to this one. I have a ton of stuff due Monday so it won't be for long, but we should be able to make it for a little while.


@ G&A......Good deal! Love to see you guys......and D!

@ Erin.......I'm sure we will see you at another event soon.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> Will be there shortly after 9. Looking forward to seeing everyone who makes it.


@ Chuck....Ghion will be there with donuts


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm headed out now and will be grabbing some Chick-fil-a chicken biscuits to go with the doughnuts. So bring an appetite and a beverage. 
Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Where is this again? I'm sitting at home thinking I might want to drop by for a little while.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

BTW: I've been working in the yards for hours now and I'll continue after meeting up so I might be a little dirty....LOL

Chuck


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> Where is this again? I'm sitting at home thinking I might want to drop by for a little while.
> 
> Chuck


Cumberland mall. Check the first and second entry of this thread for exact location. Looks like I'm the first here!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

D is napping. We'll be on our way once he wakes up.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> D is napping. We'll be on our way once he wakes up.


LMAO!

I got a bone to pick with you Mr. Sutton.


Don't expect much from what you hear in my ride. When I got the news the MECA event at Steve's was cancelled I started trying some new theories in tuning AND _attempting_ to use a PEQ for the first time in 10 years. Also I never got around to cleaning up the truck. It is cleaner than when I'm working in it and better than some events I've hit while traveling and happen on a show. I'll be by for a while.

Chuck


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I got a bone to pick with you Mr. Sutton.
> 
> ...


For the unanswered texts?  I was just about to start getting back with you. Crazy week. I'm sorry!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Spring of 2011 there were 4 large pine trees removed and I went to work with a Bobcat leveling the yard. All red Georgia clay across the entire yard. I refused to use sod and worked the hell out of the soil and planted seed. This is why I like to work in the yard. The results are coming along nicely. Next is the backyard with a Japanese garden in one corner, a small 30' x 30' vegetable garden, new grass and various other plantings of flower beds for the wife to manage. We do enjoy working in the yard then relaxing in the porch swing in the evening with a cool beverage.




Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> For the unanswered texts?  I was just about to start getting back with you. Crazy week. I'm sorry!!!


Your sir are DTM....LOL

Chuck


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> Your sir are DTM....LOL
> 
> Chuck


I suck. :embarassed:


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

How long are you all planning on staying?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful weather + 7 )) hard core enthusiasts = good times. 

We will be here until we get tired or probably 4:00 - whichever comes first.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Great long day of demo's, decent showing.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a great time with great folks. Thank you to those who came out and regrets to those who did not - we missed you. 

I got to hear everyone's car except for Casey's, but hopefully I'll still have the opportunity. It was good to finally meet the both of the elusive Chucks and their big Rams. Awesome to see Robb and Daniel, and Ghion - always a pleasure my friend. Sounds bad, but I'm glad Steve's show was cancelled with the rain we were supposed to get because that sprung Ally and Grayson and Chuck (but no D ). 

Thanks to hiking boot Chuck for an excellent mix disc - I will enjoy that on my way to Gaffney tomorrow.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang weather! It looks like it turned out well. And I underestimated it. 

Really bummed I missed it. I always enjoy hanging out with you guys and missed some last time. 

LMK if there's a Part 3 soon. LOL.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I wanted to be at the event today, but things did not allow me to. I was there in spirt.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Rob's son looks like a miniature garden gnome in that pic. 

Was great to see all the folks I rarely get to see again. I regret being too lazy to bring the Monte out. Sorry guys... had fun anyways!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I wanted to be at the event today, but things did not allow me to. I was there in spirt.


We felt that Spirt D  Would have enjoyed having you there - not sure if there will be a Atlanta mini-meet Part III, but there will be another opportunity soon.




millerlyte said:


> Rob's son looks like a miniature garden gnome in that pic.
> 
> Was great to see all the folks I rarely get to see again. I regret being too lazy to bring the Monte out. Sorry guys... had fun anyways!


There were a few that were sad to see you pull up in the passenger seat and not get a chance to hear the Monte. That will just keep them coming back 

Robb's son was awesome! He seemed to have a good time, and I think he liked the cars. I think he still preferred his Daddy's system the best  (and no.....in case anyone starts to shout......he was not in the cars with the systems playing......sheez). It was good though to have him and the stroller out - it made us a less threatening group in the parking lot of the mall in the eyes of the Security folks driving around.

I have seen some funny things while demoing cars. I remember at one of the Fall meets at the park in High Point, a girl was doing a bikini photo shoot on a dock of the lake - right in front of my car. Last night, about 12:30 - Casey and I were listening to the system, and a dude walked between two cars - across the parking lot (about 25 meters away) - and took a whizz - pointing our direction - that seemed to last three tracks. We were thinking to hit the horn, but didn't want him to charge over and finish on the front of my car........only in Atlanta.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

It was great seeing everyone and meeting new enthusiasts. Thanks for all the critiques and suggestions.
Thanks for the help on the time alignment Grayson. I will definitely try to get with you before you abandon GA..
We should do this more often. Thanks for coming into town and getting us together Jason.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are the few pics that I took:











The 'Chucks' Trucks


Not sure what was being explained there.


Demo!


Robb's!




Nice choice in music 


Shameless plug


Somewhere in there - Ally is demoing the brrrrrrz




Later that night........The Atlanta Symphony Orchestra! Chuck (hiking boots one) sat a row in front of us (tried to holler, but was shushed). 

Itzhak Perlman - playing / conducting - Vivaldi's _The Four Seasons_ and Mahler's _Titan_


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

ghionw said:


> .
> Thanks for the help on the time alignment Grayson. I will definitely try to get with you before you abandon GA..
> .


Huh? Where is Grayson going?

Man I really regret missing this!


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Later that night........The Atlanta Symphony Orchestra! Chuck (hiking boots one) sat a row in front of us (tried to holler, but was shushed).
> 
> Itzhak Perlman - playing / conducting - Vivaldi's _The Four Seasons_ and Mahler's _Titan_


Jeez, if we were one row in front of you, then it looks like from your picture you could have just tapped me on the shoulder! We were dead center of the orchesrtra I had seat 23 left orchestra and Tinsley (loml) was seat 23 right orchestra. I really enjoyed the four seansons and Perlman's hilarious notes before the performance.

I also had a great time at the meet. Jason's car was very cool and sounded fantasic and even better with the subs on! I really like the 3 demo discs that I have gotten from you at the 2 GTG's that I've been to. We have similar tastes and I enjoy discovering new music. By the way there was one recording that you had on your ipod that you had downloaded the night before. I should have wrote it down but I really enjoyed that track. 

Thanks Chuck aka. StereoLuver and Grayson for schooling me on some features of the 3sixty.3 that I didn't know it could do. Both of your vehicles blew me away with those huge subs. It looks like you guys will be fighting it out all year until finals!

Enjoyed meeting Casey and hearing your very natural sounding car. I really couldn't find anything wrong with the way it sounded! Ghionw looks like he is on the right track. A little more work and tuning and you my friend will have one nice sounding ride. Robb I'm sorry I missed your ride seems like everyone was trying to get a listen and I guess I just missed my chance. Hopefully on the next one though.

Other Chuck


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Was nice to see everyone and glad we were able to make it for what will probably be our last audio meet in Atlanta.

Good times with good people and good tunes!


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

strakele said:


> Was nice to see everyone and glad we were able to make it for what will probably be our last audio meet in Atlanta.
> 
> Good times with good people and good tunes!


This makes me sad! Mississippi should be close enough that you could make it to Erin's once a year I hope.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> This makes me sad! Mississippi should be close enough that you could make it to Erin's once a year I hope.


I'm actually planning on one later this year. 
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147847


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Wish I was closer to y'all.

On a side note...I just noticed the Bonobo track on the DD screen from Jason's sampler disc. Good stuff. Which version of the track is that? There are quite a few nice SQ tracks across the multiple Bonobo discs if you like that genre. Lots of Ninja Tune's releases in my collection..good roadtrip/driving tunes.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll have to look that up tomorrow - would love to get more of it - love the genre. We were at a Taproom in downtown Atlanta this weekend, and the track they were playing was familiar - then I realized it was one off the disc.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Late response: 

Great seeing you guys and I was glad I was able to make it out for a bit. I really wanted to listen to more cars but as you guys saw...my hands were pretty full with Daniel. Thanks for being so inviting to him!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> We felt that Spirt D  Would have enjoyed having you there - not sure if there will be a Atlanta mini-meet Part III, but there will be another opportunity soon.




^^

If there is another opportunity let me know and I will try my best to be there.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, at the time of this posting, I have left my old ported sub box built by Ryan Slade for 2 Dayton HO 10" subwoofers behind some bars across from the door of my old apartment (196 Hunnicutt St NW Atlanta GA). If you get here quick, you can have it. I'd really like if you'd contact me and maybe Paypal me some money for it, but I'd like to see it go to someone who will enjoy it. If the front door isn't open, go to the parking lot where we had the big meet or walk in the door of the next building down.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice!  Hope someone doesn't call da cops.


----------

